
It is time to leave the Facebook universe - deca6cda37d0
https://journal.lighthouse16.com/entry/it-is-time-to-leave-the-facebook-universe/
======
gamblor956
I respect people who leave Facebook quietly. But the narcissists who announce
their imminent departure were a large part of the problem on Facebook, so I
celebrate when they leave because it makes Facebook just a little bit better.

------
jscheel
Valid points, but the author recommends 500px over instagram. While I'm not
interested in fear-mongering, 500px is now owned by a Chinese company. That
may give pause to some people looking for a switch.

------
soziawa
None of the messengers he listed come close to WhatsApp. Telegram might be ok,
but doesn't have e2e encryption.

Threema is what comes closest imo.

~~~
cjmoran
I've been looking into telegram alternatives for a while. The best one I've
found is the Matrix protocol ([https://matrix.org](https://matrix.org)), which
is sort of like a cross between telegram and slack but it's open-source and
you can self-host it. There are several app/webapp clients that you can use
with your server, like [https://riot.im](https://riot.im).

It's got end-to-end encryption by default (although you need to manually
enable it in some clients like Riot), Riot's mobile app works well, and
supports audio and video calling through your server.

~~~
beagle3
Last I checked, you couldn't get notifications on iOS running through your own
server - that's sort-of-inherent in how iOS notifications work, of course, but
that makes the self-hosting feature unusable for a lot of users.

~~~
cjmoran
I get notifications with the Riot iOS app. I did take a little extra time to
set up my toy matrix server with LetsEncrypt certificates, not sure if that
makes a difference.

------
zomg
What makes it tough for me to leave Facebook is that there are lots of small
businesses related to my hobbies who I follow and others I learn of on
Facebook. Facebook has replaced the need for a website for a small business
because they can get "enough" traction. Besides, I also like the funny cat
videos, too! :D

~~~
schwartzworld
I ran into a similar problem, because Facebook is a great way to find family
friendly activities going on in my area, and the marketplace / buy nothing
groups are good for me as a parent with young kids.

1) Silently disable my FB account, delete all relevant phone apps 2) Create a
new throwaway email address 3) Use that email address to create a new dummy
facebook account with none of my actual information or friends on it 4) Delete
the email address

I now have an account I can log into for specific purposes (like following
businesses), but none of the mindless feed scrolling that came with my old
account. In fact, the name is so inappropriate and fake, that I can't be
tempted to use it as actual social media anymore because I'd almost certainly
get reported.

------
laurex
An alternative to Facebook for maintaining relationships with friends and
family is the popular Marco Polo app, at least if your family consists of
people you actually want to have a relationship with.

Disclaimer: I'm a researcher for the app, but not a shill.

------
jamesgeck0
None of these lists of Facebook alternatives seem to include practical
replacements for it's groups/events features, which are used heavily by most
of the people in my network.

------
mantlepro
XMPP should be listed as an alternative for chat

------
pidu87
I haven't logged into Facebook in months and when I do I post a sentence and
log back in months later haha. I don't use Instagram. I don't Use Whatsapp.

I use Twitter. I use Telegram.

